# East side tribs



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like I may get a chance to drive up and fish Wednesday. From the flow charts, it looks like the Grand should start to fish ok by then. The Chagrin looks like it should be good to low almost. What about Conneaut since there is no flow chart? I would like to get the game plan together beforehand to maximize time on the water.

Thanks for any help,
Joel


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was at Chagrin yesterday and the flow was just about right and the water pretty clear. Saw several fish caught and I lost one nice one.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Whaler,
I appreciate the update. Did you fish bait or flies?

Joel


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was using 1/32 ounce jigs with maggots.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Posted a couple of pics in my gallery from yesterday. How do you add them to a thread?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bring the picture open in your gallery, and right click. Select properties, and then copy and paste the hyperlink or url. Then on a reply, go advanced, and select insert image. Then copy and paste the link.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Archman


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys............congrats


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking fish!!!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks. The female was 29.5" and 9.6#. My dad's male was 28.5 and 8.6#.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What river is that? Were you getting them in the shallow faster moving water?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Joel, what did you catch them on? I'm glad you did good.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

We got 2 fish at the tail of a long pool and the female was at the head of the pool (lost another there). We didn't see fish or catch fish shallow where we were, but that doesn't mean they weren't there. It was a tough day of fishing. No real pattern to the baits - one on a minnow, one on a jig and maggot, one on a fly on a dropper below a spawn sack (lost another on the same).

Joel


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the information Joel.


----------

